# gaffin/wright debate



## cornelius vantil (Jun 6, 2005)

how many here went to the debate this jan? what are some of your thoughts? i have the cd's right now and am listening to them.


----------



## Poimen (Jun 7, 2005)

I would love to hear them (for free! Dutch blood working it's way to the surface...)


----------



## wsw201 (Jun 7, 2005)

Gaffin had a seminar at WTS Dallas after that conference and gave the impression that it wasn't "all that".


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 7, 2005)

From those who were at the conference--and I am debating on getting the tapes--it sounds as though both men were tentative at first (after all, these tapes would be carefully examined by many), but opened up at the end.

I have a question:

How come the Federal Vision Seminar 2002 is at Sermon Audio? Will this seminar eventually be at Sermon Audio for free?


----------

